# Found - Watch BV Playpark Parking Lot



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Watch found in the parking lot at the BV playpark Sunday 5/20. Describe to claim.

Laurie


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I can describe it but it's not mine. Did you ever get on the river on Sunday?


----------

